# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  ντολμπυ νρ

## papkir

γεια σε ολους
προσπαθωντας να επισκευασω ενα κασσετοφωνο αιβα ad6350h παρατηρηθηκε το εξης το συστημα ντολμπυ λειτουργει στην αρχη μετα απο λιγη ωρα δεν λειτουργει , πρεπει να μεινει το μηχανημα εκτος ρευματος για πολυ ωρα για να επαναλειτουργισει , αλλαξα ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους καθως και τα ολοκληρωμενα αλλα παλι το ιδιο
εχει κανεις καποια ιδεα ;
ευχαριστω

----------


## Arnoldone

Μήπως είναι θέμα κεφαλής - καθάρισμα ;

----------


## papkir

οχι φιλε μου , η κεφαλη ειναι αλλαγμενη και καθαρη , ισως ειναι θεμα ρυθμισης δεν ξερω , σ ευχαριστω.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Αμα μοιάζει με αυτό , ρίξε λίγο σπρέι στον επιλογέα Dolby , μπορεί να έχει φρακάρει από το χώμα .. 

http://stereocassettedecks.com/Aiwa/AD-6400

----------


## papkir

φιλε κυρ αυτο ειναι και μαζι με το σπρει εριξα και λιπασμα και λιγο τσαπα..αλλα τιποτα

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Κοίτα , δεν είναι ούτε η πρώτη , αλλά ούτε η τελευταία φορά , όπου κακές επαφές από διακόπτες , δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στα φίλτρα , η ακόμα ακόμα , και στην θέση εγγραφής . 

*Ναι* η AIWA εχει κλείσει ... *ναι*  δεν υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά ... *ναι* πολεμάς με τα ψέματα .... *ναι * έχω  AIWA διπλό  888 και παρκάρισε , διοτι δεν μπορώ να βρω ιμάντες  παχουλούς όπως μαμά ..  

Τι να σε κάνω ??   και οχι τίποτα άλλο , άρχισε και η ανακύκλωση , 
και χάσαμε και τα παλιά , ώστε να έβρισκες από κανένα άλλο πεθαμένο τους πολυδιακόπτες.

----------


## papkir

φιλε κυρ , σ ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου , ο διακοπτης λειτουργει οταν λειτουργει το ντολμπι , εμενα μου φαινεται σαν αποφορτιση πυκνωτη , οπως ειπα αλλαξα τους ηλεκτρολυτικους δεν ξερω αν θα πρεπει να αλλαξω και τους υπολοιπους δλδ πολυεστερικους κλπ. απλα δεν διαθετω παλμογραφο για να δω αν ειναι θεμα ρυθμισης η οχι

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> ο διακοπτης λειτουργει οταν λειτουργει το ντολμπι ,


Μάλλον κάνεις Γιόγκα , και τα λες ανάποδα .. πάμε πάλι ..

----------

